# Sticky  The Gustafsson & Sjögren WatchUSeek 2017 Limited Edition



## CMSgt Bo

*
Congratulations to Gustafsson & Sjögren on celebrating their 
10th anniversary this year!
 

*






*

To celebrate this milestone GoS Watches is proud to announce a unique 5 watch collaboration with WatchUSeek. 
*WatchUSeek's founder Ernie Romers was the first professional watch journalist to feature GoS watches back in 2009 and has been a fan of their designs ever since. GoS Watches is delighted to introduce the WatchUSeek edition of their men´s Sarek watch to celebrate both their 10th anniversary and their longtime relationship with WatchUSeek.

The 5 watch WatchUSeek edition of the GoS Sarek is available in multiple color alternatives and is distinguished by its custom engraving on the hand finished rotor. The watch is delivered in a newly designed watch box made from solid Walnut, designed by GoS and crafted by Kanevad wood artisans. Furthermore, the watch will be delivered together with a newly published photo book that portrays the beauty of the Swedish Lapland, which is what inspired GoS to this collection.












*Sarek - a Swedish national treasure on your wrist*
The latest GoS model is named after the most famous National Park in Sweden - Sarek. The GoS Sarek was introduced as a prototype during Baselworld 2016 and has since been produced in a limited pre-production series this past Summer. The new Sarek has the largest damascus steel dial we've made to date, and is the first GoS watch to feature several new design elements with a subtle Viking inspiration.

Both the chapter ring and the case ring draw inspiration from authentic Viking bracelets and brooches. The Sarek is also the first GoS model to feature the new GoS crown, which is shaped much like the form of a Viking sword hilt. The neck of the GoS crown is deeply recessed into the case, thereby securing the crown and mechanism from side impacts. The new GoS hands are high gloss polished in a Dauphine finish with a center ridge which bears a closer resemblance to the Viking arrow and spear heads that inspired us when we created our first GoS hands.

Sarek leather straps are made from select Moose leather that has received a special treatment to shrink the grain. Moose leather is known to be very durable and the treatment adds a nice lustre to the highly visible grain. The Sarek is powered by a Soprod A10 movement that has been customized with a GoS triskele rotor. The dark GoS rotor has a circular finish and is equipped with an additional rhodinated counter weight, which has polished bevels and custom engraving on the hand finished surface. 

The pattern and natural tempered coloring of the Sarek dial is inspired by the landscape of a valley in Sarek National Park in Swedish Lapland. The Sarek National Park is regarded to be a national treasure of Sweden and often referred to as Europe's last true wilderness area. It hosts the largest Moose (Älg) in Europe and is also home to 100 glaciers and six of Sweden's 13 highest peaks. The park is 2000 square kilometers of majestic and untouched wilderness and its remoteness is matched only by the breathtaking beauty of its peaks, valleys and fast-running mountain rivers.






 *Specification - GoS Sarek*● Case: 43.0mmx10.5mm (5ATM)
● Lug width: 22mm​● Glass: Domed sapphire glass with double sided AR coating, extra hard on outside
● Movement: Soprod A10 with GoS triskele rotor, dark satinized and with rhodinated addititional counter
weight, also satinized and with bolished bevels
● Dial: 164 layered steel Damascus steel with a Pool pattern and a Tempered coloring of dial.
● Index ring/rehaut: Two layers combining previous GoS design with inspiration from viking bracelets.
● Hands: GoS spear shape in high gloss polished Rhodinated finish
● Crown: GoS design in highgloss polished with satinized grooves. 7mm in diameter and with double
gaskets.
● Case finishing: Stainless steel worked and finished with inspiration from viking bracelets.
● Strap: Handcrafted Moose leather fitted with stainless steel GoS buckle.
● Every watch engraved with "Sarek 1/1" to indicate that every watch is a unique piece in addition to a serial
number.
● Five year guarantee

​
*Purchase details:*
The watches are purchased through GoS and selected from the available dial alternatives. An order is confirmed and dial alternative reserved upon receipt of a 30% deposit. The remaining balance is due before delivery which is estimated to end of February. Note: It is possible to request alternative color ranges in case the favorite alternative has been reserved by someone else. 

The price of this 5 piece limited offer is US $7,200 + applicable taxes. Swedish 25% VAT will be added on purchase from within EU. Contact details: [email protected] or +46 737 266211










*Watchuseek customization on rotor:*
The Sarek counterweight is normally finished with satinized surface and polished beveled edges. The WatchUSeek edition will have additional finely detailed engraving that includes the WatchUSeek logo.









*

GoS presentation box:*
Designed by GoS and Handcrafted by Kanevad's master woodcarver, Håkan Jansson. The box is made from solid Walnut and has a unique sliding lid. The box is finished with fine sanding and protected with finest paraffin oil. The Kanevad wood-carving studio is known around the world for its sculptures, art objects, clever playthings and their much appreciated traditional utensils. Shops and craftspeople  The watch is mounted on a soft cylindrical pillow made from reindeer suede which is secured inside the box. 









*
Photo book "Midnight sun over Swedish Lapland":*
Personally signed by the photographer Peter Rosén, who is a biologist turned photographer. Peter's images reflect everything we are proud of in Lapland - the untamed landscape, its flora and fauna, the people who live here and the natural phenomenas Aurora Borealis and Midnight sun that package it all so beautifully with the seasons. 

"Midnight sun over Swedish Lapland" is a beautifully illustrated photobook. Magnificent pictures of animals, nature and Sami culture are interspersed with poetic poems and factual texts of Lapland. The book reflects the life in Lapland from the last northern lights in early spring to the beautiful autumn colors in September. It is an intense period when the sun refuses to go below the horizon during two months. Peter's images will introduce you to this impressive spectrum that represents the spirit of Lapland


----------



## CMSgt Bo

*
Congratulations to the anonymous collector in New Jersey, GoS/WUS Sarek number 1 is on its way!

*







*

And here is the hand finished rotor counterweight ready for installation:

*


----------



## kgglonghorn

Bravo!


----------

